# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  المرأة والفتنة بها 2017

## latifa Naf1

منتدى سيدات الامارات 2017 يقدم لكم : المرأة والفتنة بها

لَمَّا كان من طبْع البشر مَيْلُ الرجال إلى النساء، وتعلُّق النساء بالرجال، وهذه فِطرة إلهيَّة لحِكم جليلة؛ ليَبقى الخلق، وتُعَمَّر الدنيا، فإنَّ الشريعة الإسلامية لَم تَدع الناس لأهوائهم ورغباتهم في إشباع هذه الشهوات؛ ففي ذلك خرابُ الأديان، وهلاك المجتمعات، واختلاط القِيَم، وتَشبُّه بالبهائم، بل جاء...


الخطبة الأولى:

الحمد لله...

أمَّا بعدُ:

فيا عباد الله: اتَّقوا الله -تعالى- حقَّ تَقواه، فما فازَ إلاَّ المتقون، ولا رَبِح إلاَّ المؤمنون الموصوفون في كتاب الله العزيز: (إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَإِذَا تُلِيَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُهُ زَادَتْهُمْ إِيمَانًا وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُون)[الأنفال: 2].

عباد الله: شريعة الله -تعالى- كاملة لا نقصَ فيها ولا عيبَ، وما من خيرٍ إلاَّ ودلَّت عليه، وما من شرٍّ إلاَّ وقد بيَّنت أمره؛ ليكون العباد على بصيرة: (الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الْإِسْلَامَ دِينًا)[المائدة: 3].

(لَقَدْ مَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذْ بَعَثَ فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَإِنْ كَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ لَفِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ)[آل عمران: 164].

ولله -تعالى- حدودٌ شرَعها، لا يجوز تعدِّيها، نقصًا ولا زيادة: (تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ يُدْخِلْهُ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ * وَمَنْ يَعْصِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَهُ يُدْخِلْهُ نَارًا خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَلَهُ عَذَابٌ مُهِينٌ)[النساء: 13 - 14].

ومُراعاة هذه الحدود يَكفل للنفس والمجتمع الخير والسَّداد، ويَنشر الأمن والسلامة الفكرية والنفسية، ويَضبط العلاقة الاجتماعية بين أفراد المجتمع، وقد نظَّم الشرع العلاقات الاجتماعية بين أفراد المجتمع من رجال ونساء، ولكلٍّ وظيفته ومسؤوليَّته، ومتى طغَى أحدهما على الآخر، واقتحَم الحدود، فإن المجتمع يَجني آثارها، ويَقطف ثمارًا مُرَّة لا يَستسيغها إلاَّ أرباب الشهوات، ممن حذَّرنا الله -تعالى- من مسالكهم، فقال: (وَاللَّهُ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَيُرِيدُ الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الشَّهَوَاتِ أَنْ تَمِيلُوا مَيْلًا عَظِيمًا)[النساء: 27].

ومما لا يَخفى على مسلم أنَّ المرأة لَقِيت من الإسلام عنايةً فائقة، بما يَصون عِفَّتها، ويَجعلها عزيزة الجانب، سامية المكانة، طاهرة القلب والجسد، وإنَّ الضوابط التي فرَضها الإسلام عليها في مَلبسها وزينتها، وعلاقتها بالرجال، لَم تكن إلاَّ لحِفظ مكانتها، وسدًّا لذريعة الفساد، وتجفيفًا لمنابع الافتتان بها، وقد أشار القرآن الكريم إلى خطر الافتتان بالمرأة، فقال سبحانه: (زُيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ حُبُّ الشَّهَوَاتِ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ وَالْبَنِينَ وَالْقَنَاطِيرِ الْمُقَنْطَرَةِ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ وَالْخَيْلِ الْمُسَوَّمَةِ وَالْأَنْعَامِ وَالْحَرْثِ ذَلِكَ مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَاللَّهُ عِنْدَهُ حُسْنُ الْمَآبِ)[آل عمران: 14].

فقدَّم سبحانه النساء؛ لأن أكثر الرجال إنما دخَل عليهم الخَلل من قِبَل هذه الشهوة، ويؤكِّد هذا المعنى قولُه صلى الله عليه وسلم ناصحًا ومُحذِّرًا: "ما ترَكت بعدي فتنة أضرَّ على الرجال من النساء" [البخاري].

وعن ابن مسعود: "المرأة عورة، فإذا خرَجت استشرَفها الشيطان" [الترمذي وحسَّنه].

والمعنى: أنها ما دامَت في بيتها، لَم يطمع الشيطان فيها وفي إغواء الناس بها، فإذا خرَجت طَمِع وأطمَع فيها؛ لأنها أعظم حبائله، وأقوى أسلحته، بل إن نبيَّنا -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يُحذِّرنا من هذه الفتنة، ويُعلِّمنا أنَّ فتنة النساء من أعظم الفتن وأخطرها، فيقول: "إن الدنيا حُلوة خَضِرة، وإن الله مُستخلفكم فيها، فناظر كيف تعملون، فاتَّقوا الدنيا، واتَّقوا النساء؛ فإن أوَّل فتنة بني إسرائيل كانت في النساء" [مسلم].

ولذا فإنَّ فتنة النساء وكيدهنَّ تؤثِّر في قلوب الرجال ذَوِي الحزم والعقل، فما بالكم بالسُّفهاء وضُعفاء العزم؟!

يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ما رأيت من ناقصات عقلٍ ودين، أذهبَ للبِّ الرجل الحازم من إحداكنَّ" يعني: النساء [رواه البخاري].

وهذا الشاعر يقول:

يَصْرَعْنَ ذَا اللُّبِّ حَتَّى لاَ حَرَاكَ بِهِ *** وَهُنَّ أَضْعَفُ خَلْقِ اللهِ أَرْكَانَا

والله -سبحانه- خلَق الخلق وهو أعلم بما يَصلح لهم، وما يُصلحهم: (أَلَا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ خَلَقَ وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ)[الملك: 14].

ولَمَّا كان من طبْع البشر مَيْلُ الرجال إلى النساء، وتعلُّق النساء بالرجال، وهذه فِطرة إلهيَّة لحِكم جليلة؛ ليَبقى الخلق، وتُعَمَّر الدنيا، فإنَّ الشريعة الإسلامية لَم تَدع الناس لأهوائهم ورغباتهم في إشباع هذه الشهوات؛ ففي ذلك خرابُ الأديان وهلاك المجتمعات، واختلاط القِيَم، وتَشبُّه بالبهائم، بل جاء الشرع مُنظِّمًا لهذه العلاقة بين الطرفين؛ لتكون في مأمنٍ من الفوضى، ولتُحاط بسياج رفيعٍ من الطُّهر والعِفَّة، وقد حذَّرنا ربُّنا -عزَّ وجلَّ- من كيد الشيطان، وأخبَرنا أنه حريصٌ على إيقاع الناس في حضيض الفحشاء: (الشَّيْطَانُ يَعِدُكُمُ الْفَقْرَ وَيَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالْفَحْشَاءِ)[البقرة: 268].

ولكنَّ الشيطان يَسلك في سبيل تزيين الفاحشة مَسْلك التدرُّج، عن طريق خُطوات قليلة يقود بعضها إلى بعض، وفي هذا يقول سبحانه: (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ وَمَنْ يَتَّبِعْ خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَإِنَّهُ يَأْمُرُ بِالْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ)[النور: 21].

ومن هنا حفَلت الشريعة الإسلامية بالعديد من وسائل حماية المجتمع من خطر هذه الفتنة؛ تَمنع وقوعها، وتَسد المنافذ الموصلة إليها، متى ما رعاها المجتمع المسلم بَقِي محافظًا على نظافته الخلقية، وطهارته الحسيَّة والمعنويَّة، فنهى الشرع عن الفحش في الكلام، والرمي بالفاحشة بغير برهان، ونهى عن ظنِّ السوء بالمسلم، وشرَع الحجاب، ونهى عن التبرُّج والسفور، وجعَل قرار المرأة في بيتها هو الأصل: (وَقَرْنَ فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ وَلَا تَبَرَّجْنَ تَبَرُّجَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ الْأُولَى)[الأحزاب: 33].

وأمَر بالاستئذان، ونهى عن إطلاق البصر في المحرَّمات، وأمَر بغَضِّ البصر، ونهى عن الخلوة بالمرأة الأجنبيَّة، وعن سفر المرأة وحدها بلا مَحْرمٍ، أو اختلاطها بالرجال، كما نهى المرأة عن الخروج من منزلها مُتعطِّرة، وعن الخضوع في القول في مخاطبة الرجال الأجانب، إلى غير ذلك من الآداب والحدود، التي ورَد الأمر بمراعاتها، وأدلة ذلك مبسوطة في القرآن الكريم والسُّنة النبويَّة، فلنَكن على علم بذلك -يا عباد الله-، ولنُعاهد أنفسنا وأهلينا به، ففيه الخير والصلاح، والبُعد عن طُرق الشيطان وغوايته، ولنَحذر ممن حذَّرنا الله -تعالى- منهم، فقال: (وَاللَّهُ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَيُرِيدُ الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الشَّهَوَاتِ أَنْ تَمِيلُوا مَيْلًا عَظِيمًا * يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ أَنْ يُخَفِّفَ عَنْكُمْ وَخُلِقَ الْإِنْسَانُ ضَعِيفًا)[النساء: 27 - 28].

اللهم أرنا الحقَّ حقًّا.

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## حكاية روووح

يعطيك العااافيه

----------


## Nooraabdalaziz

الموضوع جميل جدا" جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## مغفرة الشاطر

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ام راشد 2000

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------

